# PLS HELP!! My son's acne is completely out of control!



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I really need to call in the troops on this one.  My son is 16 and has had acne since 2nd grade!  So you can imagine how bad it is now.  His entire face is covered in acne and acne scarring.  He's just now starting to care about it and he's very embarrassed.  His father and I are also very embarrassed for him.  We have tried so many different skin care lines from the drugstore and nothing has worked.  He's really bad about picking at his face and constantly touching his face.  Trying to break him of that habit.  So basically I need some help as to what to have him try next to get rid of his unsightly acne, please!  He had to have his picture taken yesterday and he had to use some of my tinted moisturizer to try to "naturally" cover some of the redness.  It helped a little bit, but not really.  He wasn't even up for trying concealer, which was a bummer, but it's his picture and his face.  He is currently trying an all natural herbal face soap and pomade out of Mexico called Tepezchouite.  He has only been trying it for about a week, so can't tell if it's going to work out just yet or not.  But I really need help as to what to do.  Hubby doesn't want to take him to the dermatologist b/c we don't have the insurance to cover it and a new patient appt is $400 just to see the doctor and then how ever much for whatever rx's that would be written!  Can't really afford to take him to the doctor, so please any advice would be GREATLY needed and appreciated! What should he try next?  TIA!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2011)

If he's had acne since the 2nd grade why hasn't his pediatrician treated it? Second graders are between the ages of 7 and 8 and they don't necessarily develop hormones which some acne is caused by. His age alone, when he first got the acne, suggests to me that it's not acne but an allergic reaction to something. By treating it at home it won't clear up and he needs to be seen by a doctor to determine if it is an allergy or acne or a combination of both since he's now 16. Do not use anything on his face especially if it contains fragrance which may make it worse. If he's washing his face with any type of cleanser or acne treatment, unless prescribed by a doctor, stop that as well and switch to an oatmeal soap. See a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree... see a doc.

Oh BTW - call doctors all over your driving area... most doctors do payment plans and/or they cut the price for people without insurance.  Times are tough and most offices are willing to help people out.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 28, 2011)

Also - when you see the doctor - stress the importance of generic perscriptions... chances are he'll need antibiotics.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried Proactive on him? What's his diet like? A lot of greasy foods and sodas? Caffeine was one of my culprits when it came to breaking out. How often does he replace his pillow case? Does he drink enough water per day? If that not that case, I would see an internal medicine doctor and maybe he or she can prescribe him antibiotics.


----------



## Andi (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with the others, there is no way around him seeing a specialist, especially since he got his acne so early. He needs a correct diagnosis!

And picking at your skin is the worst he can do, but thatÂ´s a given. The treatment of acne scarring is much more difficult than the treatment of acne itself, and itÂ´s so much more expensive as well!!! DonÂ´t waste any more time &amp; money on OTC products while new scars are appearing. Trust me, your son will thank you for it later. Try and get it under control ASAP, or there will be much higher costs for scar removal treaments later if your son is unhappy with the state his acne-free, but possibly scared face.

In the meantime, try to reduce the inflammation by having him use the most gentle, fragrance and alcohol-free products (Cetaphil or CeraVe cleanser, a physical sunscreen to keep the scars and hyperpigmentation from darkening). A lot of drugstore acne products contain alcohol, which will make the inflammation only worse.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, he changes his pillowcase/sheets weekly. He doesn't drink much soda at all, but he could use a lot more water.  He had blackheads in 2nd grade on his nose from him not washing his face.  He's my step-son, and unfortunately my husband doesn't do doctors.  My hubby is a farmboy (not a boy anymore, but that's the term) and they don't go to doctors for ANYTHING!  My husband even does his own stitches!  My son is using an all natural product without alcohol or any fragrance.  A lot of people have used this Tepezchouite for acne and acne scars and have raved about it, so that's what and why we are trying it.  Like I said, only a week in.  We will give it more time.   I thought about having him try the oil method.  Castor oil and Evoo together.  Any thoughts on that?  He didn't have true acne pimples til 6th-7th grade, which is the right time.  He just had blackheads on his nose, and little whiteheads, too at 2nd grade.  My hubby didn't do much in teaching him how to wash himself correctly.  Until I became his mom, my son didn't know that he was supposed to wash his eyes, let alone his face!  His lashes were constantly full of white crusties.  Yuck!  So his early on-set of black and whiteheads were due to not washing.  I'm positive it's not an allergic reaction.  Our son likes to take the easy way out and lies about washing his face A LOT!!  so that's one of his problems, but i'm still trying to help him.  I've thought about putting him on Cetaphil, but we are going to give this Tepezchouite a chance first.  Like I said before, too, what are all ya'lls thoughts on using the oil method?  Wish I could say I could take him into the doctor's office, but hubby won't have it b/c of so many reasons and a major reason is b/c our son isn't consistant on washing his face and hubby doesn't want to waste the money and frankly, I don't blame him.  I don't drive, due to disabilities, and there aren't any doctor's in our city.  So it wouldn't be an easy task getting him to a doctor even if I could convince hubby to allow a doctor's visit.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 28, 2011)

I do have a friend with a teen who has been doing very well on the oil cleansing method. Her acne doesn't seem nearly as serious as your son's, but it seems as though her face has cleared up quite a bit over the last year or so.   My gut feeling is to get him to the derm... but since that isn't an option I would continue what you're doing coaching him along.  The biggest thing is not to pick!!!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *NotAVampireLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do have a friend with a teen who has been doing very well on the oil cleansing method. Her acne doesn't seem nearly as serious as your son's, but it seems as though her face has cleared up quite a bit over the last year or so.   My gut feeling is to get him to the derm... but since that isn't an option I would continue what you're doing coaching him along.  The biggest thing is not to pick!!!



My son just got home and out of the shower after conditioning for football.  I just looked at his face and besides the picking he has done from yesterday, amazingly enough his face looks some better!  The pimples were huge and puffy and now they are flat.  So I think we may have found a winner on the face wash!  I can't get too excited yet, but I have my fingers crossed that this stuff is going to work for him!  So yes, still trying to work with him about the picking and keeping his hands/fingers off of his face! Grrr...aggrevating!  We always have the oil cleansing method to try, but so far, so good for today.  will still take any and all advice! TIA!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2011)

If you can't afford a specialist, you can go to the generalist, which also has knowledge in that area, and will probably cost less.

I want to stress out whatever he uses it has to be gentle. The contrary will only provoke more irritation he doesn't need.

One thing that has helped me clear up my acne was to do once to twice a week (and no more) a green clay mask. It's quite cheap and you don't need much, so it lasts a logn time.

For the picking and touching his face, he should do it with clean hands, and use a sanitized needle. But he should know that picking also favors scarring.

A simple remedy you might have at home is to use lemon juice, it will help his acne as well as his scarring. Apply some a cotton pad and run it gently on the face.

I also highly suggest using a sunscreen, if that's not already the case. Sun is really an ennemy for acne, and for scars.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 28, 2011)

Does he wash his face at least twice a day now? (morning and night?)

I second the sunscreen suggestion, as the sun will darken acne scarring, so the less exposure to the sun, the easier it is on your skin.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 29, 2011)

He washes his face 3 times a day.  Once in the am, once after weight lifting/conditioning for football, and once before bed.  He is just recently on an all natural remedy for his acne and in the past two days, has shown a big difference! YEAH!!!!!  Just can't seem to get it through to him that picking = scars.  He also uses sunscreen.  That's all being covered.  And his face 2 days ago was just plain covered in big puffy pimples, and yesterday his pimples were just flat and red.  So this new herbal remedy seems to be working.  Like I said in past posts, he's only been on it about a week and so far, so good.  Hopefully, it will continue to get better as it has done so, so far.  I appreciate everyone's words of wisdom! Thanks!  If this natural herbal remedy doesn't continue to work, we shall try the oil cleansing method next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 29, 2011)

My son just went to his first day of his first job as a dishwasher for a local mexican restaurant.  He didn't even get interviewed, he just got a call last night and was told to be there this morning!  Guess it's a good thing his best friend works there.   I'm sure that's how he got the job.  I just hope that it won't mess with his face even more!  I didn't get a chance to really look at his face this morning to see if there are any more improvements in his face or not.  Can't wait to see him and hear about his first day when he gets home!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool. Congrats on the job!!

Let us know how he does... Im glad he's having a positive reaction to the cleansing.  Good job MOM!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jun 30, 2011)

He seems to really like his new job. Had to pull a double on his first day!  Good for him, he's a trooper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No update on his face. as he was out the door in a flash this am to go to work again.  I should see him shortly.  Hoping his face is continuing to look better.  Will keep you all updated.  I try to do all that I can do for my son/family.  They are my world.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

I grew up with terrible acne and know how much damage it can do physically and psychologically. I also tried damn near everything and finally discovered what *does* and *doesn't* work.

Washing too much can create more acne, not less, as can washing with hot water. Twice is enough. Tepid water with a goats milk oatmeal soap for cleansing, never water that is hot or too warm. TEPID. This is really important as using hot water causes the skin to over-produce even more oil. There is also a cleanser called Isomers Australian Harvest Tea Tree cleanser with glycolic acid in it and exfoliating grains. Juice Beauty also has an acne clearing kit which is free of all of the garbage which is in typical acne treatment systems. It is natural and potent, yet gentle and healing. I have been trying out some of their products lately and love them. Your son also NEEDS to use a good moisturizer, free of mineral oil, fragrances, petroleum products, etc. If he doesn't use one, his skin is going to work overtime to produce the oils it needs, causing more problems.

Secondly, I would definitely NOT recommend anti-biotics or Proactive, and nothing with benzol peroxide in it or typical retina a. I went that route as a teenager and it was a bloody nightmare which left me in pain and feeling sick/vomiting. Anti-biotics are LAST RESORT for any illness. I WOULD recommend buying some dandelion root from http://www.iherb.com get it in a bulk bag. If you can't find it on their website, email them and ask. It's about $10. Make a decoction of this and have him drink it at least 2 times a day, a glass each time. If you don't know how to make a decoction, PM me and I will give you directions. There is nothing complicated about it, you just have to be sure to do certain things. It also doesn't take very long to make. 20 to 30 minutes in which you DON'T have to stand over it every minute. You can make enough for a week at a time and keep it in the fridge.

Thirdly, he needs to mask regularly. The best thing I found when I was 13 and my skin was red, inflamed and scarring was oatmeal. Nothing else. I have been using oatmeal for 30 years and have had nothing but spectacular results with it. It can even be added to bath water if he's got acne on his back or chest. All of those prescription medications and creams made everything FAR worse for me and the friends I grew up with who had acne. Grind whole oats in a coffee grinder or blender until they are the consistency of a flour. Mix with the cooled dandelion root decoction above til it's a paste. Do not heat it or add hot water to it, or it will cook. You want raw oats, not cooked. Let it sit 10 minutes or so, so that the liquids really get absorbed by the oat powder. Then put it on fairly thick everywhere that is affected by acne. It will be gooey. Leave it on to dry for at least 30 minutes. It can be left on as long as he likes. This will NOT dry out the skin. It will calm the irritation and soften the skin, also giving a really deep clean. Any left over mask can be kept in the fridge for a couple of days. Send me a PM for a specific recipe.

I know exactly what your poor son is going through and understand why he doesn't want to use concealer, etc. It winds up making things look worse and just irritating the skin further. I really hope to hear from you so I can try and help your son out. And no, I am not trying to sell you anything. I just want to help. Any products I will recommend are not made by me. I will tell you how you/he can make many things for himself to help himself and where to buy other products which are not outrageously expensive. Poor kid....


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, I just read about the herbal remedy. What is it? The brand and the ingredients? Does it have things like clover, burdock, dandelion, etc in it? If so, it's a great start. I'm really happy to hear he is having some success with that.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't seen much of my son these past three days, since he got a job and is pulling doubles every day!  He's reporting that he's liking the face soap that we have purchased for him and he believes that his face is getting much better, and from what I saw last, I concur. He uses the face soap specific for acne and acne scarring.  Here's the wikipedia definition of Tepezchouite:

According to wikipedia:

_*Mimosa tenuiflora*_ (*Jurema*, *Tepezcohuite*) is a perennial evergreen tree or shrub native to the northeastern region of Brazil (ParaÃ­ba, Rio Grande do Norte, CearÃ¡, Pernambuco, Bahia) and found as far north as southern Mexico (Oaxaca and coast of Chiapas). It is most often found in lower altitudes, but it can be found as high as 1000 m.

Medicinal uses

The Mayans of Mexico have used roasted _Mimosa tenuiflora_ "tepezcohuite" bark to treat lesions of the skin for over a thousand years.

Powdered tepezcohuite bark contains large amounts (16%) of tannins, which act as an astringent, making the skin stop bleeding. This helps protect the body from infection, while the skin builds new protective tissue. It also contains three kinds of steroid, which have an anti-inflammatory effect.

Tannins in the bark diminish capillary permeability. It contains antioxidant flavonoids.

_Mimosa tenuiflora_ "tepezcohuite" proved vital in the treatment of some of the 5000 burn victims in the aftermath of a series of liquid petroleum gas explosions at a huge facility located near Mexico City in San Juan Ixhuatepec (San Juanico), November 19, 1984. It was also used to treat victims of a large 1985 earthquake in Mexico. Powder from the bark has a 2-3 hour pain killing effect on the skin. Bark powder causes skin to regenerate fully in a matter of weeks. The results and some mechanisms thereof have been confirmed in the laboratory. Tepezcohuite is used to treat acne, psoriasis and herpes.

Extensive research has been performed in labs in Mexico, Canada and the United Kingdom. It is now used in commercial hair and skin products for rejuvenating skin.

The bark is known to be rich in tannins, saponins, alkaloids, lipids, phytosterols, glucosides, xylose, rhamnose, arabinose, lupeol, methoxychalcones and kukulkanins. _In vitro_ studies have shown three times more bacteriocidal activity on bacterial cultures than streptomycin, and it works to some degree _in vivo_.

In addition to the above effects, tepezcohuite may protect and stimulate the generation of collagen and "elastina," as well as providing protecting flavonoids and hyaluronic acid, a building block for tissue regeneration.

Treating traumatic injury
For traumatic injuries, tepezcohuite is believed to protect exposed bone and to help regenerate soft tissue. As mentioned before, it is an antiseptic. It is also used in the prevention of inflammation.

Treating venous leg ulcerations
_Mimosa tenuiflora_ has been shown to be very effective in treating venous leg ulcerations, a condition especially problematic for people with diabetes.

  Other
A tea made of the leaves and stem is used to treat tooth pain.

For cases of cough and bronchitis, a water extract (decoction) of _Mimosa tenuiflora_ is drunk.

A handful of bark in one liter of water is used by itself or in a syrup. The solution is drunk until the symptoms subside.

I really appreciate all the info and tips that everyone has so kindly passed onto me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will keep all of what you all have said in mind.  I have not given up, and I won't give up.  That's what mom's are for, right? lol


----------



## satojoko (Jul 2, 2011)

I am seriously going to look into getting some of this stuff wholesale, bulk. Very, very interesting. Sounds like multi-purpose powerful stuff, which many herbs are. Thanks for the extensive info!


----------



## SarahNull (Jul 2, 2011)

I highly recommend Proactiv. It really works great. He should be started on a skin care regime. I would also recommend that he take "Saw Palmetto" to balance out his hormones. I would also substitute milk for almond milk.


----------



## aliana (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grew up with terrible acne and know how much damage it can do physically and psychologically. I also tried damn near everything and finally discovered what *does* and *doesn't* work.
> 
> ...


I've been hearing a lot about oatmeal lately...I think I'll try it!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 5, 2011)

In case you are wondering. Aveeno uses Colloidal Oatmeal and thats what colloidal oatmeal is... finely ground oatmeal (not quick oats but REAL quaker oats).


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am seriously going to look into getting some of this stuff wholesale, bulk. Very, very interesting. Sounds like multi-purpose powerful stuff, which many herbs are. Thanks for the extensive info!


You are very welcome. So far, this product is working well with my son and his acne.  I am interested in trying the oatmeal or oil cleansing method with him, but I want to wait and see what this Tepezchouite does for him before we change things on him again.  So far, so good.  If I'm not able (disabilities) to make oatmeal concoctions, can we just have him try the Aveeno oatmeal product?


----------



## Aishu (Jul 5, 2011)

Does he have a Clarisonic? If not, it'd be a great investment.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 6, 2011)

A cheaper alternative is the Olay one...  I bought it a few weeks ago at Walmart for $30 and its been working great.  The brush is soft and my face doesn't feel raw at the end of it.


----------



## aliana (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know if it's a very good idea that he uses the clarisonic or any other brush. Last year I read about using a really soft baby brush on your face at acne.org for exfoliation and I actually went and bought one. I liked it, it worked just as good as any other mechanical peeling! But apparently mechanical peels aren't good if you have acne because it irritates them more so I only used it a few times only when my face was more than 90% clear (meaning I had only 1 or 2 pimples). And I've noticed that any mechanical peels really do irritate my skin and cause even more pimples. So a chemical peel seems a better option for us with bad skin...When I was a teen I kind of abused peelings that have little beads in them and only now I realize why they didn't work and just caused more trouble. Back then I wanted to literally scrub away acne heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I should have been more gentle.


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if it's a very good idea that he uses the clarisonic or any other brush. Last year I read about using a really soft baby brush on your face at acne.org for exfoliation and I actually went and bought one. I liked it, it worked just as good as any other mechanical peeling! But apparently mechanical peels aren't good if you have acne because it irritates them more so I only used it a few times only when my face was more than 90% clear (meaning I had only 1 or 2 pimples). And I've noticed that any mechanical peels really do irritate my skin and cause even more pimples. So a chemical peel seems a better option for us with bad skin...When I was a teen I kind of abused peelings that have little beads in them and only now I realize why they didn't work and just caused more trouble. Back then I wanted to literally scrub away acne heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I should have been more gentle.


I agree, manual scrubs and exfoliation brushes are a bad idea if you have active acne. Acne is an inflammatory condition, so you donÂ´t want to irritate the skin further.

Chemical exfoliation (with a 2% salicylic acid product that stays on the skin, not a facewash) is a much better way of exfoliating acne-prone skin, as the salicylic acid penetrates the pore and can help prevent future breakouts.


----------



## eLLah (Jul 7, 2011)

Have you tried using Witch Hazel as a toner and apply tea tree oil on affected areas? It helped me reduce redness on my face and get rid of my pimples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 7, 2011)

We agree that using a clarisonic or anything like that on his face.  It would totally irritate and cause more problems.  I have a clarisonic for me and i love love love it, but I don't have acne.  I may get an imperfection about once a month or couple of months.  So it works great for me, but a BIG no-no for my son.

We have not tried Witch Hazel or Tea tree oil.  So far the Tepezchouite is working great! I'm interested in getting him the Aveeno Oatmeal mask.  I looked for it at Walgreen's today, but they didn't have it. I'm also going to get the oatmeal bath, so he can get any acne on his body cleared up, too!

So far, what we are using is starting to work.  My son's face is half as bad as it was when I posted this!  Like a week now roughly?  I will still be more than happy to take advice. Thanks for all that you all have done for us so far.  Greatly appreciated! Thanks and God bless.


----------



## beautymariae91 (Jul 7, 2011)

iv had acne since i was in about 3rd or fourth grade....today im 19 going on 20 very soon. I still have acne. &gt;.&lt;

im going to a dermatologist and he has me on this pill called DORY X (which i secretly dont take &gt;.&lt

a wash which i dont remember the name but that alone is Very helpful!

a cream called epiduo.

**************what i use though that helps me a lot!  is hydrogen peroxid!********************

this kills bacteria on your face, it also has bleaching components so it will clear up acne scars at the same time.!

iv also herd that lemon juice works, i didnt notice a diffrence in my face.

also aspirin!!!!!!!!!!!

it really works i cant stress it enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Does he drink a lot of milk or use other milk products such as cheese and ice cream? If he does, please make sure that they are hormone free (no rbGH). The product should say rbGH free. They claim that hormones used in milk and other foods don't cause problems with humans but children and teenagers hormones are just developing so it's best to stick with hormone free diets as much as possible including hormone free meat.


----------



## gennett21 (Jul 9, 2011)

You know I wonder if it's even acne, it may be something else. There are so many skin conditions out there that look and have the symptoms of acne but can be something totally different. The only thing as you stated you guys have no insurance so it will not be cheap.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you.  I'm a huge Obagi fan, a friend's son had terrible acne and had even taken Accutane at one time, she put him on the Clenziderm MD for Normal to Oily Skin.  It's a three step process, Daily Cleanser, Pore Therapy and Serum Gel that penetrates the follicle.  The cleanser and the pore therapy contain salacylic acid and the gel containes benzoyl peroxide.  I saw amazing results on him, it's a prescription brand available in most dermatologists office but you can purchase it much cheaper on eBay since the products don't contain hydraquinone which are prescription.  I think the 3 products would run about $65 and up on eBay where if you purchase them at the dermatologists office they'd be at least $110 and up.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *gennett21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I wonder if it's even acne, it may be something else. There are so many skin conditions out there that look and have the symptoms of acne but can be something totally different. The only thing as you stated you guys have no insurance so it will not be cheap.


Good point, it could be something virale in his system if he's had it since 2nd grade.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 9, 2011)

That's how our son is...He's supposed to be taking meds or washing his face with a particular cleanser and he will not do what he's supposed to do and then lies and says he does.  So he's not consistant with cleaning his face. He lies and says he does do it and then when called out, he admits, eventually, that he didn't bother to do what he was supposed to do.  I can only do so much.  We've even made a point that we have to be with him when he washes his face, just to make sure he actually does it!  We are now to the point that we have given him the tools, but only he can use them.  At 16, can't babysit and do everything for him anymore.  If he doesn't want to help himself, then there's nothing we can do.  He's now starting to care, so maybe now he'll actually put in the effort!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 9, 2011)

It's definitely acne.  The Tepezchouite that he's been using/trying IS WORKING!!! YEAH!!!!  So we are so very excited that his face is clearing up.  It's over half way cleared up in just 2 weeks!  This stuff is pretty amazing.  I still want to try the oatmeal mask on him.  Wondering if using the Aveeno oatmeal products would be fine?  I definitely will get the oatmeal bath, if not for him, but for me. LOL  I remember my mom having me take those baths whenever I had a skin flare up.  Or if I started to get dry skin I would jump into an oatmeal bath.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jul 12, 2011)

I know exactly how he feels. I struggled with acne for a long time. I tried a lot of things before I stumbled upon Benzac AC 5%. It's a cream made by the people who make Cetaphil which kills the bacteria. I know some people discourage products with benzoyl peroxide but this cream saved my life! It worked so well. If his acne is moderate I'd get the 5%, don't get the 10% as it may be too strong,

So, what I did was cleanse (Cetaphil cleanser - for oily skin), dry, smear a small amount of Benzac on my face (affected areas only - avoid the eye area), let it dry completely &amp; then moisturise (Cetaphil - for oily skin). My acne cleared up very quickly after I started using this, i cannot recommend it enough.

When his skin is clear if he has any breakouts he can pop a bit of Benzac AC on the new pimple &amp; it will disappear within a day or so.

Tips:

Not touching his face is also really important, it took me a while to train myself not to touch my face but it really really helps.

It also really helps to change pillow slips more often too - every second day, or even every day if you have enough backups.

Hope this helps!


----------

